# 2016 B9 Audi S4 - 354 Bhp Turbo



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Audi has revealed its hottest new A4 yet at Frankfurt show with new turbo 3.0-litre V6 S4, on sale in 2016
Audi is hoping to draw in some of the crowds at the Frankfurt Motor Show with the all-new S4 saloon. The newcomer is expected to go on sale at the start of 2016, and is more powerful and efficient than any car to wear the S4 badge before.

The biggest news is that the new Audi S4 ditches the outgoing car's supercharged unit in favour of a turbocharged 3.0-litre direct-injection V6. Power is of course up, from 328bhp to 349bhp, and crucially torque is also boosted from 440Nm to 500Nm.

While those are fairly typical increases for an all-new model, don't forget weight is also down by around 120kg thanks to the new MLB Evo platform on the standard A4. That and the Quattro permanent four-wheel drive system means 0-62mph is dealt with in 4.7 seconds, with an electronically-limited top speed of 155mph.

Those figures aren't quite enough to worry the BMW M3, but Audi will come in all guns blazing with the full-fat RS4 in 2017. For now, the S4 is considered a relatively warm rather than 'hot' saloon, and the mild styling upgrades reflect that. Audi itself admits the reprofiled front and rear bumper are subtle, but the quad tailpipes show the sporting intent.

Inside, there's leather and alcantara 'S' sports seats, illuminated door sill trims and brushed aluminium finishings, with features like the 12.3-inch 'Virtual ****pit' digital instruments from the regular A4.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/audi/a...i-s4-at-frankfurt-out-to-slay-the-jaguar-xe-s

More info here -
http://www.pistonheads.com/news/ph-germancars/audi-s4--frankfurt-2015/32911

































Thoughts?


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Pretty underwhelmed on the styling front if I'm being honest. Appreciate its not the flagship model but just that little bit too plain for me.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Bar the sat nav not looking integrated and the alloys that is perfect, would have that all day long 

It's also a sensible sized engine that would most likely do well as a daily car. My dad had a 2012 s6 as a daily and although a gorgeous car it was rubbish around town on petrol. Are they only doing one engine variant ? 

Rear end is lovely unlike most new cars and I love the steering wheel


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

mmmm, not sure a bit too subtle for my liking.
And why have both Audi and BMW gone from integrated displays that looked good to something that looks like an afterthought stuck on the dash ?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Rear end is very S3 saloon ...


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The a3/s3 salon really annoys me, just like the 4 series. They are far to similar to the other cars in the manufacturers list so they a re just a waste of time 

If you line up the a3 saloon, a4, a5 salon, a6, a7, a8 the difference is literally just a tiny tiny bit bigger each time 

Should of left it as the a3 hatch back, a5 2 door sportier model, then 468 for the saloons


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't believe they are doing the same as merc with that stuck on tablet, spoils the flow lines of the dash I think, other than that, Audi are playing it safe with the design.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can't believe they are doing the same as merc with that stuck on tablet, spoils the flow lines of the dash I think, other than that, Audi are playing it safe with the design.


Although it looks a bit odd, it actually works better. The screen is closer to you and out of direct light.

I still say the S3 saloon in the nicest car Audi make.

That S4 looks good from the front, but there's something not right with the rear pillars. They don't suit the car.

Not sure on about the wheels either. They are similar to the S3 wheels, but don't look as good.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> Although it looks a bit odd, it actually works better. The screen is closer to you and out of direct light.
> 
> I still say the S3 saloon in the nicest car Audi make.
> 
> ...


You have issues  How the hell is an s3 saloon a nicer car than say an rs6 or rs5


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

It's the other way round usually it's a girl with a nice rear but when ta see her face wow wow what a let down, this like it all but et down on the rear no where near aggressive enough! Roll on the rs4


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> You have issues  How the hell is an s3 saloon a nicer car than say an rs6 or rs5


I'd choose an RS4/5/6 ahead of the S3 saloon, but the S3 saloon is more elegant looking. I wouldn't call the RS cars as stunners as such.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Can't believe they are doing the same as merc with that stuck on tablet, spoils the flow lines of the dash I think, other than that, Audi are playing it safe with the design.


I would have thought like with my a6, new a3, a7, a8 etc that it would be a pop out screen. That's the way they have been going the past few years. Mine folds out but the latest a3 it comes straight as I think this does


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Wow, that's probably the blandest most boron looking audi for a long time. Looks more like a modern skoda.

Can't stand flat bottom steering wheels either.

The s4 has always had some subtle aggression, but that has none at all.


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Agree with Harry, audi have lost the plot. One of the reasons I switched marques.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Also agree with Harry. Definitely looks like a Skoda. They're coming out with some pretty **** looking volume sellers eg new Q7, A4, I'd imagine the next A5 won't look anywhere near as good as it does now either

Can't help but notice that plonkers seem to drive them too. Literally today, had to reverse all thr way out of a narrow curved road that had a dead end because some idiot S3 driver blocked the turning at the end off by sticking his car a foot away from the kerb directly opposite a huge Nissan pick up which was parked all the way on the pavement.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Those are some impressive figures, but it's a bit too mundane IMO.

The problem with the S models is that Audi reserve a lot of the styling for RS models so they only ever look a bit better than standard and then the S Line models look practically the same!


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually really like it, not to much in your face but you really need to see it in the flesh


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Looks nice. But a car like that shouldn't look ' nice. ' Where's the '' get out of my way I have a flip chart to get to you worthless peasant '' front grill? Some more arch bulge as well maybe. Most cars now are just a way of showing how good your credit score is, rather than whether or not you actually give a Rat's ass about ergonomics, and engineering.


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Boring


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

President Swirl said:


> Looks nice. But a car like that shouldn't look ' nice. ' Where's the '' get out of my way I have a flip chart to get to you worthless peasant '' front grill? Some more arch bulge as well maybe. Most cars now are just a way of showing how good your credit score is, rather than whether or not you actually give a Rat's ass about ergonomics, and engineering.


The more aggressive look is for the RS models

The S are just a bit more sporty and more subtle

Like this, smarter than standard and impressive power figures

Then the RS will be balls out


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Audi is just too conservative with its design. 

Restrained might appeal to some customers but its been proven than eye catching design is the most common reason for people switching brands. It will work for Audi as long as more people enter the brand than leave it - its a risky strategy

As with all S and RS models it will be a blunt instrument, efficient, capable but not actually enjoyable - to me Audi are an upmarket Toyota - manufacturer of white goods


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice although the figures are 'only' as good as a 335/435D X Drive.

Does look nice, very similar to the A3 saloon.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

MDC250 said:


> Pretty underwhelmed on the styling front if I'm being honest. Appreciate its not the flagship model but just that little bit too plain for me.


I thought the same, but 'meh' looks wise. I'm sure it's a lovely car to own though and drive though. I can't help thinking that if I had one though I'd kick myself because it wasn't the RS4.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

TBF to Audi, S models have always been very understated and I think this is what the market they are in want.

Good choice for the older guy too who wants to go fast but not attract attention. Will be a massive power plant once the likes of MRC get hold of it, 500bhp with ease I reckon on a stage 2.

The new gen of TFSi engines respond massively to tuning. The latest 2.0 TFSi 4 pot in 210/220/230 guise maps to near 320bhp from a stage 1 and 345bhp stage 2.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

After some further reading , not only have Audi ditched the supercharger but the auto box is now the 'standard' tiptronic and not the dual clutch s-tronic (DSG) in current S4's 

Just to answer a few comments -


Kerr said:


> I still say the S3 saloon in the nicest car Audi make.


One off, but yes agreed :thumb:



Alex_225 said:


> I thought the same, but 'meh' looks wise. I'm sure it's a lovely car to own though and drive though. I can't help thinking that if I had one though I'd kick myself because it wasn't the RS4.


Current price difference between the S4 & the RS4 is circa £20k :doublesho

So no doubt the price differential will be the same on the B9 models

Is the RS4 £20k better than the S4? I'll let you be the judge ...


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> I'd choose an RS4/5/6 ahead of the S3 saloon, but the S3 saloon is more elegant looking. I wouldn't call the RS cars as stunners as such.


Elegant? Really?  They all look the bloody same, except for the odd proportions of the s3.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Hmm ditching the S-tronic was a good move IMO, the S-tronic jerks like f at low speeds


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

All new? Surely not! Looks smart-ish though but I guess Audi have run out of ideas or their saving it for a refresh (like always)

Hmm If I wanted something of that size that was that quick, it'd have to be the Jag XE S even though that car itself has its own flaws.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I really like it actually, in fact I think it's stunning. Personally, I love the design. For me, it would have to be an S4 Avant in Sepang Blue with silver 19" alloys and the white/grey interior. Yes please.

It's the quality of the interior in Audi's that elevates them above the rest for me. I recently sat in the Jag XE and the LCI revised 3-Series and was a little disappointed with the space/material quality in the Jag. I loved the driving position and the general ergonomics of the BMW, everything just felt a bit more driver orientated but Audi seem to take that to the next level again.

I'll be having a closer look next year when I'm due to change, will probably be for the 2.0 TFSI 252bhp petrol unit as the S4 will probably out of reach but I'm looking forward to driving one.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Love the colour, ara blue :argie:


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Rear end is like a golf R


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

looks ok but nothing to write home about looks bland


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I love this. I think it looks relatively modest but I like that. It's the looks, in combination with the interior design/quality and the tech that really lights my fire. I'd take an S4 Avant in Sepang Blue, Grey Interior, Silver Wheels, Tinted Glass thanks.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More info & pics on the B9 S4 here -

http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-news/the-new-audi-s4-and-s4-avant-2/


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That interior just looks stunning. Like it more every time I see it!

:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

More info & pics of the new B9 S4 Avant including pricing in Europe -
http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/new-cars/2016-audi-s4-avant-revealed

'The S4 was originally revealed at the Frankfurt motor show last year. UK pricing has not yet been confirmed by Audi, but in Europe, the saloon starts at 59,300 euros (around £46,782) and Avant starts at 61,150 euros (around £48,241).'


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

£47k though...... + options....... 

Same price as a C43 AMG. 

Cars are beginning to get seriously expensive lol


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Most recent update on the B9 S4 -

http://releasedateinfocars.com/2017-audi-s4-avant/


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Will I have to pay money to not have these wheels....?


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The Uk brochure is out for the B9 S4 now :thumb:
https://www.audi.co.uk/content/dam/audi/production/PDF/PriceAndSpecGuides/a4.pdf

Starting price in the Uk for a S4 saloon is £44,000.00
& the S4 Avant is £45,400.00

These prices are without any options added


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

£44k without options..... oooft that's a guaranteed £50k with a decent spec!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Brexit.......:lol:


You know within months there will be huge discounts.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Kerr said:


> You know within months there will be huge discounts.


I've noticed the discount on B9's seems better but the base prices have gone up. Cynical ? Me ? :lol:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I think its a good looking car and I'll be interested to see used prices in 12-18months I bet they will be down to £30k with less than 10k miles and I'll snap one up. I don't mind the subtle looks thats the whole idea of the 'S' cars they are the ultimate sleepers. If people want ball out fast aggressiveness thats what the 'RS' is for. First thing I'll do if I get one is remove all the S4 and V6 badges anyway.

What are people thoughts on the S4 Avant v the Merc C43 AMG estate 4matic - discuss!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Orangewheels
https://www.orangewheels.co.uk/
are offering around 14% discount on the new S4's at the mo :thumb:


----------

